
Ask HN: What do you struggle the most with when deploying personal projects? - rafikicoln
Hi HN! I currently learning a lot about K8s and docker and I was curious about what are the main pain-points people experience when deploying personal projects.<p>I&#x27;m looking to start a new project that tries to address this problem and would like to know what people would find most useful.<p>Thanks!
======
xueyongg
Personally for me, I always second guess the architecture/approach of my
personal projects. That's usually my biggest struggle! hahaha, weird as it may
sound. Not the easiest 'internal' issue to overcome, because I don't know what
I don't know. So I figured that just going deep into a particular domain will
be helpful.

When it comes to deployment, I personally have quite a deep experience working
with Kubernetes and docker at work. Not the easiest to learn, but definitely
rewarding when you can get it right, I'm sure you have similar experiences as
well! Would love to hear from you what are your personal projects as well (:

Here's just my attempt to learn and address my 'don't know what I don't know'
issue: [https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-05-03-3-more-cloud-
de...](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-05-03-3-more-cloud-design-
pattern)

~~~
rafikicoln
Yeah, good point, I guess most of it comes with practice. Cool article! I
really liked that you complemented them with videos.

